# My Siberian Cat Is Pregnant



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago my beautiful Siberian cat Nikita got out like she has dozens of times over the 2yrs ive had her with no problems. She went to the vets earlier this year to be spayed but the vets were unable to spay her because she would not breath for herself whilst under aenestetic so he had to bring her round and send her home. 

Anyway i didn't think she had been had by any of the un-neutered males round here but it seams she might have because her tummy is getting bigger and rounder and so i think i will be expecting some mini Nikita's in around 6 weeks time. I am giving her everything she needs and will be with her when she has her babies she is doing ok so far but i better find a dog crate ready because i sold mine thinking ide never need it again. She is currently curled up in my arms having a wash. lol xx &#9829; xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

There are several different kinds of aesthetic, find out which one she reacted to and don't use that next time. Were any tests run or blood taken to find out what's going on?
There's many health risks to being unspayed, if she really can't be I'd be looking at the Suprelorin implant at least since you're letting her out. 

If she still has 6 weeks to go you've got time to spey her now, she needn't have the litter.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't let her out only in my back garden but on that occasion she got out the front. I'm not sure how long she's got left because i cant remember how long ago she got out and no the vets didn't do any blood tests or other checks. And she didn't have a reaction to the aenestetic she just would not breed for herself.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya. 

She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!

Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just don't understand people that don't get their cats spayed if they have no intention of breeding them.

I can slightly understand _more_ if its a breeding queen, that somehow manages to escape....

If your Siberian needs a C-section what will happen then? She'll need an anaesthetic for that.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Very strange considering in this rehoming thread you stated she was spayed:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-rescue-adoption/212743-nikita-5yr-old-siberian-cat.html


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I knew I recognised the cats name, and now I recognise the posters name too.

I can't stand liars _or_ attention seekers :mad2:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

An unspayed cat getting out 'dozens of times' over 2yrs???!!! Unbeliveable!!!! :mad2: :mad2:

The 'lol' at the end of the post sounds like the OP is 'really concerned' for her cats welfare


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just noticed that the same 2 pics were used for this thread and the rehoming thread back January too....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya.
> 
> She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!
> 
> Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


Gosh, yes isn't it so exciting to have yet more kittens!! The more the merrier eh?!

I just love all these 'accidental pregnancies' - so fantastic for all the kitten photo oppportunites coz that's that's the most important thing right?!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya.


Well you should have made sure there was _no_ chance she could get pregnant then.



> She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!
> 
> Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


I wonder if you think it will be such an 'adventure' if she has to have a c-section (costing you a_ lot_ of money by the way), which then results in her rejecting the babies, that _you_ will then have to hand feed every 2 hours, 24 hours a day 

So yeah - lets really hope_ both_ mamas are keeping well :mad2:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Such a shame 

A while ago your daughter was looking for a home for her cats and you said you didn't have the room ..... now you are going to let your cat have kittens, I suppose you will have the room for them!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Such a shame
> 
> A while ago your daughter was looking for a home for her cats and you said you didn't have the room ..... now you are going to let your cats have kittens, I suppose you will have the room for them!


That thought did cross my mind too.

But luckily the RSPCA in their area seem to be quite empty as they managed to take the daughters cats the same day.....


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I really don't know why i bothered coming back to this forum its the same every time someone posts ooops sorry i mean unless your in the clique!. :-(

1) I said lol after i said she was curled up in my arms having a wash.

2) I said she was spayed in the re homing post because i was under the impression that she was spayed because she hardly made a sound being in season like most cats do.

3) The other times she got out was only as far as my gate then she would turn round and follow me back in.

4) Piss off with saying i'm lying and attention seeking. (so i guess posting about my 15yr old cat a few weeks ago that was savaged by a dog was attention seeking was it!?) Its seams like its a favourite sentence round here lately.

5) someone obviously only skimmed through my first post and missed the bit that said "I took her to be spayed but the vet was unable to spay her!"

6) Its the same pics because they were the only ones i could find on my pc.

7) I'm not excited about it because its the last thing i wanted
I will be ringing my vet first this monday morning to see if anything can be done or get advise off him. I can also ask about an implant if she cannot be spayed in the future geeese people really don't give anyone a chance to say or do anything round here and if anyone does post something for help, advise or support everyone runs to check their past posts and they feel the need to belittle the poster or find fault. I suggest you all take a long walk off a short pier and try to help and support people rather than put them down.

hhhmmm did i miss anything i'm sure i'll get accused of attention seeking by only picking certain posts to reply to.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

My situation and my daughters situation have nothing to do with each other so why bring it up?? as ive stated in my previous post if something can be done then i will discuss it with my vet people on here really do make me laugh the words High & Horse come to mind.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Purrrrfect said:


> I really don't know why i bothered coming back to this forum its the same every time someone posts ooops sorry i mean unless your in the clique!. :-(


I am of the opinion everyone has their own minds and posts as they see fit. If most opinions disagree with your own opinion, maybe it might be worthwhile looking at what _you_ have posted, instead of just assuming everyone else is in a 'clique'.



> 1) I said lol after i said she was curled up in my arms having a wash.


 Of course. I often laugh when my cats are sitting on my lap washing.



> 2) I said she was spayed in the re homing post because i was under the impression that she was spayed because she hardly made a sound being in season like most cats do.


 So apart from getting pregnant, what then gave you the impression wasn't spayed? To advertise a cat as being spayed, when you don't know for sure, is at the _very least_, false advertising.



> 3) The other times she got out was only as far as my gate then she would turn round and follow me back in.


 Well thats OK then. If you didnt know for sure she was spayed, why let her out at _all_?



> 4) Piss off with saying i'm lying and attention seeking. (so i guess posting about my 15yr old cat a few weeks ago that was savaged by a dog was attention seeking was it!?) Its seams like its a favourite sentence round here lately.


I haven't even read a thread about your cat being mauled by a dog. As this part is very obviously aimed at me - right back atcha 



> 5) someone obviously only skimmed through my first post and missed the bit that said "I took her to be spayed but the vet was unable to spay her!"


 Someone also asked the question 'what will you do if the cat needs a c-section, as that will require an anaesthetic?' - seems someone did read the original post after all.



> 6) Its the same pics because they were the only ones i could find on my pc.


 OK. Fair point.



> 7) I'm not excited about it because its the last thing i wanted
> I will be ringing my vet first this monday morning to see if anything can be done or get advise off him. I can also ask about an implant if she cannot be spayed in the future geeese people really don't give anyone a chance to say or do anything round here and if anyone does post something for help, advise or support everyone runs to check their past posts and they feel the need to belittle the poster or find fault. I suggest you all take a long walk off a short pier and try to help and support people rather than put them down.
> 
> hhhmmm did i miss anything i'm sure i'll get accused of attention seeking by only picking certain posts to reply to.


Suggesting people take a long walk off a short pier really _is _the way to get help and support - good luck.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Totally unbelievable that someone who was involved with cat rescue could behave in such an irresponsible way .There is just no excuse, you knew or at least I assume you knew that allowing an unneutered female out unsupervised was going to end in a pregnancy,and with your female having problems with anaesthetics it doesnt bode well if she needs a c-section


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! *Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya. *She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!
> 
> Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


Having your cat spayed after a couple of days after a "possible" mating is hardly abortion  you didnt know she had even been mated ,or did you


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

buffie said:


> Totally unbelievable that someone who was involved with cat rescue could behave in such an irresponsible way .There is just no excuse, you knew or at least I assume you knew that allowing an unneutered female out unsupervised was going to end in a pregnancy,and with your female having problems with anaesthetics it doesnt bode well if she needs a c-section


I didn't let her out! she goes in the back garden like my other cats that has a high fence and has prikka strip along it and i still supervise while they are out the back but she got out the front. If its an honest accident how is that irresponsible?

If i held her down or stood and watched a tom mate her then that's irresponsible. And i am consulting my vet monday morning. If anyone else wants to add something i will not explain myself again i'm off i have more important things to do.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I am of the opinion everyone has their own minds and posts as they see fit. If most opinions disagree with your own opinion, maybe it might be worthwhile looking at what _you_ have posted, instead of just assuming everyone else is in a 'clique'.
> 
> Of course. I often laugh when my cats are sitting on my lap washing.
> 
> ...


Maybe not but it made me feel better. 

ooops i missed another bit... She was not curled up on my knee i have to hold my arm across my chest and she climbs on it and curls up to go to sleep or lays there having a wash thats what was so funny.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Purrrrfect said:


> *A couple of weeks ago my beautiful Siberian cat Nikita got out like she has dozens of times over the 2yrs ive had her* with no problems. She went to the vets earlier this year to be spayed but the vets were unable to spay her because she would not breath for herself whilst under aenestetic so he had to bring her round and send her home.
> 
> Anyway i didn't think she had been had by any of the un-neutered males round here but it seams she might have because her tummy is getting bigger and rounder and so i think i will be expecting some mini Nikita's in around 6 weeks time. I am giving her everything she needs and will be with her when she has her babies she is doing ok so far but i better find a dog crate ready because i sold mine thinking ide never need it again. She is currently curled up in my arms having a wash. lol xx ♥ xx





Purrrrfect said:


> I didn't let her out! she goes in the back garden like my other cats that has a high fence and has prikka strip along it and i still supervise while they are out the back but* she got out the front. If its an honest accident how is that irresponsible?*
> 
> If i held her down or stood and watched a tom mate her then that's irresponsible. And i am consulting my vet monday morning. If anyone else wants to add something i will not explain myself again i'm off i have more important things to do.


I will just let your own words speak for themselves.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Purrrrfect said:


> I didn't let her out! she goes in the back garden like my other cats that has a high fence and has prikka strip along it and i still supervise while they are out the back but she got out the front. *If its an honest accident how is that irresponsible?*If i held her down or stood and watched a tom mate her then that's irresponsible. And i am consulting my vet monday morning. If anyone else wants to add something i will not explain myself again i'm off i have more important things to do.


You must have known what the response was going to be to your thread.If you didnt want to cause a reaction why did you post it in the first place


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Purrrrfect said:


> Maybe not but it made me feel better.
> 
> ooops i missed another bit... She was not curled up on my knee i have to hold my arm across my chest and she climbs on it and curls up to go to sleep or lays there having a wash thats what was so funny.


Well all I can say is I am _really_ glad that your pregnant, 'spayed' cat, is bringing you so much amusement and jollity.

Lets just hope she _doesn't_ need a c-section, as she obviously can't have an anaesthetic, which would result in you losing mums _and_ kits.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Purrrrfect said:


> 2) I said she was spayed in the re homing post because i was under the impression that she was spayed because she hardly made a sound being in season like most cats do.
> 
> 5) someone obviously only skimmed through my first post and missed the bit that said "I took her to be spayed but the vet was unable to spay her!"
> 
> hhhmmm did i miss anything i'm sure i'll get accused of attention seeking by only picking certain posts to reply to.


ok, mine did the 'dashing out' from about 5 months - the girls had never called, i didnt worry, just got them neutered by calender ( 6 months) it was only after joining this forum that i heard of 'silent callers' - and i felt really really bad... they were probably not in call ( december for spay) but i may have been ' la te da' cos of their age when i now know that was bloody stupid...if i was totally wrong, and they had 'done it', i would have gone ahead with the spay

as a rescue - you should of known this tbh....

point 5 - when they said they couldnt spay her - could you not have asked for a spay scar check? as you advertised her as spayed..
and / or other preventatives???

of all people, you should know how hard it is to rehome ANY cat or kitten - i

have you asked your vet about the options????


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i think c-sections start at £600 and i dont think this is covered by insurance.
just to add some people have also disbelieved one post of mine but thats ok everybody has their own opinions and i certainly dont want them to jump off the pier as i may need help and advise later. so in all fairness i do think you should grin and bear it just incase you need peoples support once kittens are born especially if you havent had experience of kittening before.
i hope your girl has a healthy litter and all goes to plan, just to add if she was purchased being a siberian as a pet which i think she may have been as i have yet to find a breeder to sell on active else i would love to breed these, shouldnt you inform the breeder of the mistake...or have you informed the breeder as im sure they would want to know and help you also.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow. 

OP, are you for real? You used to run a rescue? Seriously? And you'll have room for all of these kittens where? I thought you were full up about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya.


Yes, because your cat is subject to completely human impulses such as guilt and moral questioning and religious beliefs, so it's really much better for her to have this adventure than to sit up at night fretting over the moral implications of having been spayed as soon as she came back home.

Fess up----you really just wanted some kittens, didn't you?


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya.
> 
> She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!
> 
> Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


How is it an abortion when there are no kittens?  Your cat (I guess went missing or escaped or your partner let her out, normal excuses) went outside for a day and came back, soooo what? Where are the kittens for it to be a abortion?? Its like you having sex with your partner and 1 day later saying that you wont take the morning after pill as its killing the baby, which of course there isnt one, it doesnt exist. 

And your cat doesnt know she is having or not having kittens, nor does she want them or the risks that come with them, what will you do if a kitten gets stuck or she needs a c-section? Can you put her through that? 

Shes a cat not a human, Neuter your pets from 10weeks of age in the UK!!!! Less drugs and quicker recovery! Neuter your pets!! :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

as most of you are aware, i took in a cat who had been dumped with a litter of kittens only to find she was pregnant again. although the kittens are gorgeous it was not fair for tabitha to have to go through this. as soon as the kittens are 6 weeks old (i think that is the correct time), she will be going to the vets to be spayed. she will never have to go through this again. everyone of my cats are spayed/neutered - and that is the way it should be. too many cats and kittens die each day to make space in rescues for more unwanted cats and kittens. then the cycle begins again. and they reckon we are a nation of animal lovers


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

dagny0823 said:


> Yes, because your cat is subject to completely human impulses such as guilt and moral questioning and religious beliefs, so it's really much better for her to have this adventure than to sit up at night fretting over the moral implications of having been spayed as soon as she came back home.
> 
> Fess up----you really just wanted some kittens, didn't you?


I really have not a care in the world what others think. My cat went missing for 3 weeks and you have no idea how much sleepless nights I went through waiting for her to come home. So yes it would have been abortion to Spey her when she finally came home. Stop judging people and let other live their own lives. I was just so over joyed to see my baby home safe and sound and I am sure that you would all be the same.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

catlove844 said:


> how is it an abortion when there are no kittens?  Your cat (i guess went missing or escaped or your partner let her out, normal excuses) went outside for a day and came back, soooo what? Where are the kittens for it to be a abortion?? Its like you having sex with your partner and 1 day later saying that you wont take the morning after pill as its killing the baby, which of course there isnt one, it doesnt exist.
> 
> And your cat doesnt know she is having or not having kittens, nor does she want them or the risks that come with them, what will you do if a kitten gets stuck or she needs a c-section? Can you put her through that?
> 
> Shes a cat not a human, neuter your pets from 10weeks of age in the uk!!!! Less drugs and quicker recovery! Neuter your pets!! :thumbup:


3 weeks my cat went missing sp back off until youmhave all the facts!!!!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> 3 weeks my cat went missing sp back off until youmhave all the facts!!!!!


Wow - is there any need for your rudeness?

With all due respect, your first post says this:



Tamiyamumma said:


> My cat did the same to me now she has only 2 weeks left! It is do exciting!! Yes I could have had her speyed when she got back but I don't believe in abortion so wasn't going to do that to Tamiya.
> 
> She will be getting done once she has had them but I can't wait for the adventure of having the kittens!
> 
> Hope your mama is keeping well xxxx


Nothing in there about your cat being missing for three weeks.

Posters can only comment on the facts they are given, so there is no need to be so rude, when you haven't supplied all the facts.

And if you had no intention of ever breeding her, you would have had her spayed no later than 6months of age.


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

Why should people jump to conclusions about my circumstances. I have seen far too many posts on here judging people who have tabbys who are pregnant. 

Ok I omitted some info but still. I have had her checked by the vet as soon as she came back and given all the info re c sections and the numbers to ring if she has troubles. 

Breeders need to realise that accidents happen and be more accepting of the fact. I did not get my kitten with the intention to breed from her and family life got in the way unexpectedly so was unable to Spey her before she escaped. So no I do not excuse being rude nor do I accept being judged for things out with my control.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yay more unwanted cats!! Tell you what i will go for a little walk down the corridors at my old work place tomorrow and tell the 189 cats waiting for homes that they should be overjoyed as they may have a possible 12-15 new neighbours  have you got homes lined up for your kittens?? Money to vaccinate?? Time to help with weaning and litter training?? Time to hand feed 8 kittens every 2 hours, every single day?? Money incase the birth goes wrong??

Are you prepared for the fact that if something did go wrong you could lose your cat and the kittens?? So your cat goes missing for 3 weeks, comes home pregnant but thats just fine and dandy??

Why wasnt your cat already spayed?? 

Seriously, you need to take you head out of your bottom and look at the big picture. All the stray animals with no homes waiting for rescue space, all the cats already in rescue waiting for a home. As animal lovers we are ment to fight for a solution to the rescue crisis not add to it. Im sorry but you are selfish to let your cat go through this and selfish because you are doing it for yourself and not putting your cat first, a helpless defenseless animal that needs you to be her voice and make the right decision


----------



## Tamiyamumma (Sep 13, 2012)

tashax said:


> Yay more unwanted cats!! Tell you what i will go for a little walk down the corridors at my old work place tomorrow and tell the 189 cats waiting for homes that they should be overjoyed as they may have a possible 12-15 new neighbours  have you got homes lined up for your kittens?? Money to vaccinate?? Time to help with weaning and litter training?? Time to hand feed 8 kittens every 2 hours, every single day?? Money incase the birth goes wrong??
> 
> Are you prepared for the fact that if something did go wrong you could lose your cat and the kittens?? So your cat goes missing for 3 weeks, comes home pregnant but thats just fine and dandy??
> 
> ...


How about you back off and ask some proper questions and not insults. I am more than prepared for what is to come. If you can read I have been to the vets and had her checked out and gone through all that can go wrong what to do if the situations arises.

I am aware of the unwanted cat situation as my last FOUR cats have been from cats protection and I have loved them till their last breath. I know that four doesn't even make a dent in the problem.

Don't assume all people are selfish and take your head out of your bottom and be more respectful


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Tamiyamumma said:


> How about you back off and ask some proper questions and not insults. I am more than prepared for what is to come. If you can read I have been to the vets and had her checked out and gone through all that can go wrong what to do if the situations arises.
> 
> I am aware of the unwanted cat situation as my last FOUR cats have been from cats protection and I have loved them till their last breath. I know that four doesn't even make a dent in the problem.
> 
> Don't assume all people are selfish and take your head out of your bottom and be more respectful


Nope i wont back off, know why?? Because i work in animal charity, i see the devastation everyday. I hold the poor animals as they are pts through neglect. You have had four rescue cats, well done you. So why add to the problem then?? I will not be more more respectful to someone that thinks that having their cat spayed and sparing them from giving birth and raising kittens is wrong. I really do hope you know what your doing, wish the person who owned the mother of my 4 hand rear kittens knew what they were doing when they let their cat out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tamiyamumma said:


> Why should people jump to conclusions about my circumstances. I have seen far too many posts on here judging people who have tabbys who are pregnant.
> 
> Ok I omitted some info but still. I have had her checked by the vet as soon as she came back and given all the info re c sections and the numbers to ring if she has troubles.
> 
> Breeders need to realise that accidents happen and be more accepting of the fact. I did not get my kitten with the intention to breed from her and family life got in the way unexpectedly so was unable to Spey her before she escaped. So no I do not excuse being rude nor do I accept being judged for things out with my control.


2 things worry me here with your post.
1st....breeders need to realise accidents happen......ok have you informed the breeder of this pregnancy.

2nd.... you say family life got in the way of neutering your cat, your post im sure says she got out.

3rd...if neutering isnt an option due to the girls problems with operations why wasnt your girl put on the cat pill to prevent pregnancy.

the person who needs to help you through this is the breeder she came from, she knows her cats and kittens and will give you lots of advise, May even give you a slap for buying a pet and breeding but after that they will help you.
also i cant believe ive been breeding for years and i cant even get into breeding the lovely siberians, im peed off with that.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

tashax said:


> Nope i wont back off, know why?? Because i work in animal charity, i see the devastation everyday. I hold the poor animals as they are pts through neglect. You have had four rescue cats, well done you. So why add to the problem then?? I will not be more more respectful to someone that thinks that having their cat spayed and sparing them from giving birth and raising kittens is wrong. I really do hope you know what your doing, wish the person who owned the mother of my 4 hand rear kittens knew what they were doing when they let their cat out


i think you are missing the point of making a quick buck. sadly you cant do this with rescue's.
i do know how mad your feeling having worked as a foster home, its heartbreaking.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> i think you are missing the point of making a quick buck. sadly you cant do this with rescue's.
> i do know how mad your feeling having worked as a foster home, its heartbreaking.


Its not just being a foster, its getting the call at 3 in the morning from your boss asking you to go and round up 6 kittens left in a box on a train track. Or getting to work in the morning, in the middle of december and finding that someone has left a cat carrier containing a cat at the top of the drive. Or like in the case of my ellie, someone brings in a cat that they 'cant cope with' She has no fur. Her whole body is scabs and blood and pus. She was 8 years old when i got her and she had never seen a vet for her condition. I took her home because she was 'unhomeable' no one wanted to pay her vet bills and no one wanted her because she is ugly


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Tamiyamumma said:


> I really have not a care in the world what others think. My cat went missing for 3 weeks and you have no idea how much sleepless nights I went through waiting for her to come home. So yes it would have been abortion to Spey her when she finally came home. Stop judging people and let other live their own lives. I was just so over joyed to see my baby home safe and sound and I am sure that you would all be the same.


Um, could you please explain how the cat being missing for three weeks and you worrying about her translates to it being an abortion? It's like saying triangle plus apple equals blue!

And where did I judge you? I think you are feeling a little overly defensive. I was merely pointing out that your cat is a cat. She doesn't have religious or moral beliefs, therefore by "aborting" her kittens, you aren't doing anything negative to her. How much less negative it might have been if you hadn't left her all this time calling needlessly, craving to go outside and mate, and potentially developing pyometra, and had instead gotten her spayed at 6 months.


----------

